# Geometry for a reclining chair?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

My backyard has a distinct lack of reclining furniture, I'm thinking about making a reclining loveseat for it. I've built a chair before with good success. At the time I had some books from the library on chair building that had handy tables with geometry #'s for different types of chairs, including things like seat and back angles, seat height, depth, back depth. I don't have these books and the internet isn't helping much. Could anyone help me out, with the rough geometry #'s for a reclining chair?

For humors sake, here's the chair I built, it was for a contest at the local community bicycle shop, for innovative uses of dead inner tubes.

Inner tube chair by bobbotron1, on Flickr


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

bobbotron said:


> My backyard has a distinct lack of reclining furniture, I'm thinking about making a reclining loveseat for it. I've built a chair before with good success. At the time I had some books from the library on chair building that had handy tables with geometry #'s for different types of chairs, including things like seat and back angles, seat height, depth, back depth. I don't have these books and the internet isn't helping much. Could anyone help me out, with the rough geometry #'s for a reclining chair?
> 
> For humors sake, here's the chair I built, it was for a contest at the local community bicycle shop, for innovative uses of dead inner tubes.
> 
> Inner tube chair by bobbotron1, on Flickr


If you search "reclining loveseat plans" you will find lots of Adirondack type plans. Modification of these will help with your design.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Rob, I think your application of old inner tubes is a cool idea and your completed chair looks very nicely built! This isn't meant to be and overly smarta** remark, but are you able to go back to the library for that book?..or have you checked on Amazon? 

I, too am a big believer of recycling and as a matter-of-fact I am the inventor of Pocket Form Isolator - which is a line of stay-where-you-use-them concrete forms made from recycled HDPE plastic. There was a point a few years back when we were the US's top user of recycled HDPE, but with the current construction economy downfall - we're not even in the "Top 10", now. Keep-up the good work.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, Rob - one other comment. I am about to attempt to build an old-style "shaving horse" for using spokeshaves, etc. Maybe "old-style" wasn't exactly the best term, but it will incorporate a few "modernisms". Anyway, it will include some angles that I am uncertain of - so my plan is to incorporate some hinges - which will enable me to try numerous angles to see what fits me best; after which I hope to be able to create one of these with "angle options". All of the "shaving horses" that I have seen have been user-specific to one individual to best fit their height and bodyparts - but not everyone is as "stumpy" as me!


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Hey Rob, I think your application of old inner tubes is a cool idea and your completed chair looks very nicely built! This isn't meant to be and overly smarta** remark, but are you able to go back to the library for that book?..or have you checked on Amazon?
> 
> I, too am a big believer of recycling and as a matter-of-fact I am the inventor of Pocket Form Isolator - which is a line of stay-where-you-use-them concrete forms made from recycled HDPE plastic. There was a point a few years back when we were the US's top user of recycled HDPE, but with the current construction economy downfall - we're not even in the "Top 10", now. Keep-up the good work.


Thanks OPG! Haha, no I deserve that question.  I can definitely get the books again, I just thought I might save myself a trip to the library. Looks like getting the books again might be the quickest route. I like the adjustable chair idea too, might do that....

That's quite cool, I hope that things pick up again for you soon.


----------



## sharplady8 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Sunlover's Chaise Pattern*

Hi--

I have a 7-page pattern for a Sunlover's Chaise Lounge. My plan was to make it, along with Danny Proulx's slide-out table for drinks that hides underneath it. You're welcome to it.


----------



## sharplady8 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Ps*

Novel use of old innertubes!


----------

